# double din install recomedations



## American_muscle (Jun 17, 2015)

does anyone have any recommendations for any double dins and any instructions to install them. I have considered a pioneer just something off ebay.

best regards Kieran Newman

American_muscle


----------



## TURBO CHARGED (Feb 21, 2015)

I THINK YOU SHOULD BUY SOMETHING CHEAP AND RELIABLE

BEST REGARDS
TURBO


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Is this for a mk1 or 2?


----------

